# Spanish Student Visa for a Colombian living in the UK



## dobrien82 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi, I am living in London with my girlfriend from Colombia. Her UK Visa expires in January 2011 and she cannot renew unless she was to do a masters in her profession. We decided that we would move to Madrid together and I asked for a transfer to our Madrid office, which was sucessful. Unfortunately, now that my GF is going through the paperwork for her masters in Spain (needs to apply by 01 Sept), she has been told that she will need to go back to Colombia to apply for this course.

This seems very strange to me. Does anybody know any other options. We have been living together for 1 year and we were wondering if that might help. I have a contract offer for my company in Madrid and we have joint bank accounts etc. - would we be able to get some patnership visa or something like this.


Should she be able to apply through the Colombian embasssy in Spain or could she send the information to Colombia or does she need to be there in person.

We are very confused at the moment and would appreciate any pointers anyone has. 

Thanks


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

As long as your girlfriend is living legally in the UK, she should be able to apply for a visa at the *Spanish *consulate in *London*. 

No need to return to Colombia.


----------

